# Should I give up on my marriage?



## morrissey87 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi there, I feel completely awful for even being on this website but i just dont know what to do anymore. I have only been married for 6 months and I have been with my husband for 2 years. Im 23 and full time at university until next summer and then I will be emigrating to Australia. My husband had the same plans as me before we met and so it felt like a dream come true. However now im just so miserable and I cant think straight about what I should or shouldnt do. We hardly ever have sex and when we do its always the same. Its not that I dont enjoy it its just actually getting to do it and working up to it that I find hard. Wheres the passion and spark gone?? Some days im so happy and then others I want to kill him or myself. We dont have children so in theory a relationship breakdown should be easy to cope with but in practice im so worried i will regrett it as he is such a good person. Im so mean to him all the time and i dont know why I cant explain it. We suffer financiall as im at uni and he doesnt earn enough and i was wondering if thats what was causing the strain but now when i think about emigrating with him it scares me so much I sometimes just want it to be me and my dog. I keep wondering is this it?? Is this all my life is? Id so much appreciate any ones comments and suggestions on this thanks so much xxx


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Why and when did things change?


----------

